# 1941 Hawthorne Comet W/ Cool locking fork



## npence (Oct 22, 2011)

I picked this Hawthorne up the other day at the ML Swap meet because it has a locking snyder fork that I have never seen before. Is this a rare fork or was it an add on.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Girl's bikes can be good for some things....*

That lock is a score! Funny how the bike is all rusty and the lock is still quite bright.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 22, 2011)

The reason the lock shows no iron corrosion is that the body is cast from pot metal and is non-ferrous. They do corrode but that is generally limited to surface bubbling and chrome loss. The lock was made by the Wise Lock Company for Cleveland Welding and was available on CWC products from late 1936 through 1942. This bike is a Snyder built Hawthorne girl’s American. Americans were produced by both CWC and Snyder for MW and have both manufacturer specific and shared parts of which the lock is one. The girl’s American is an uncommon bike and the rarest part in the mix is the chain guard which is very hard to find by itself.


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 22, 2011)

*Hawthorne Tank*

Nice score
I may be able to get you a solid tank if you want.
Let me know.


----------



## npence (Oct 23, 2011)

For me the bike is to far gone to fix it up being a girls bike. so I will probably be parting it out to save some boys bikes.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lock*

I would be interested in the lock if you sell it and possibly the chainguard. let me know a price. Thank You frankster41


----------

